# Zumba on Wii



## lucy123 (Apr 23, 2011)

I have now purchased Zumba for the Wii and if I can get it to work (its not recognising the disc at the moment) I will report back what i think of it as I know a few people were interested....plus if I post on here to say I am going to do it - i can't just sit and watch!

I think it takes about twenty mins - so see you shortly!


----------



## lucy123 (Apr 23, 2011)

Well that was fun!

Totally wet through after doing beginner class at easy level - so as a good 20 mins workout can't fault it. It does get very fast!

Also the belt had plenty of room - I am prob size 18 now.

So all in all a good workout.

Downsides but not major:
You only follow a sillhouette, not a person. Not sure if a dvd would be better for this reason.

I found it difficult to track through the menu, once i had set myself up as a player, I kept having to hit the home button and start all over again as I couldn't see the symbol to go back a level. If anyone finds an easier way, please let me know!

I paid ?19.99 for mine so would say worth the money!


I would definitely do it


----------



## Northerner (Apr 23, 2011)

Sounds like you enjoyed it! I guess you'll get used to the controls in time  I wonder if they'll ever get round to prescribing Wii Fits? (Highly doubtful!)


----------



## SacredHeart (Apr 23, 2011)

Oooh, I'm looking into buying this myself (I'm trying out an in-person zumba class next week ) - Do you mind telling me where you found it for ?19.99? I haven't seen it that cheap!


----------



## lucy123 (Apr 23, 2011)

I got if off Amazon and it came yesterday!


----------



## SacredHeart (Apr 23, 2011)

Oooh, it's been discounted since I last looked on there. It was going for nearly ?30 last time I looked


----------



## lucy123 (Apr 23, 2011)

Here you go.

http://http://www.amazon.co.uk/505-Games-Zumba-Fitness-Wii/dp/B004JMZH4O/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1303555042&sr=8-1
I received an email this week to say reduced so went for it.


----------



## SacredHeart (Apr 23, 2011)

Yep, you got yourself a bargain


----------



## Copepod (Apr 23, 2011)

Fun, good value and increasing your exercise - what more could you want?
Moving to Exercise / Sport.


----------



## Sugarbum (Apr 23, 2011)

Sounds good Lucy- thanks for the link. Might invest too!


----------



## Proudspirit (Apr 23, 2011)

ive got the zumba dvds, i just watch them lol, i dont like exercising at home.. I go to Zumba classes and they are fab but you have to be careful as even i culd pay my ?200 for a 1 day course and get my teachers cert! lots of cowboys out there. Make sure if you do real classes that the teacher is a real aerobics teacher first.. Great fun though!


----------



## traceycat (Apr 23, 2011)

i bought this last week aswel, wow it makes you sweat lol, great fun though,
yeah i find it hard getting into the menu part aswel lucy, i always end up back at the start. im still just doing the 20min beginner class, im loving it so far.


----------



## will2016 (Apr 23, 2011)

saw this and the other halfs ordered it, shes on a weight loss thing so thanks all


----------



## Northerner (Apr 23, 2011)

will2016 said:


> saw this and the other halfs ordered it, shes on a weight loss thing so thanks all



But secretly...go on Will - admit it, you want a go yourself!


----------



## will2016 (Apr 23, 2011)

have you seen my pic? i have the body of a finely honed athlete!    i keep it in the freezer!!


----------



## Jennywren (Apr 24, 2011)

This looks great , just ordered it  Just hope it doesnt end up in cupboard with other exercise dvds


----------



## Jennywren (Apr 29, 2011)

Mine arrived today  Zumba + bike riding = weight loss ( i hope )


----------



## lucy123 (Apr 29, 2011)

Let us know what you think Jenny - you sure work up a sweat! I have been thinking of getting a bike too - but need to get my run out of the way first!


----------

